# South Of The Border, South Carolina



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Looking at South of the Border in Dillon, South Carolina as a stopover point. Do know it's the tourist trap of the East, but has anyone stayed there? What'd you think?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I stayed there last summer as a one night stop over in July. There were about 8 other campers. I never ventured into the restroom. The only thing I wanted for the girls was a pool. Unfortunately the pool is in the hotel,(quite a walk) and it is inside. The water was so so and the room temp was about 100 with obvious high humidity level. The price was plenty cheap and the site was level and a pull thru. I would not use it again unless I was looking for a place to sleep for the night cheaply.

The rest of the complex....not for me.









John


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

We use to stay there alot when we lived in NC. Great town lots of fun.

Scott


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

From a sanitation standpoint if it were me, I would say "NO WAY". Stay in Myrtle Beach instead. Much more fun and not a rip off. South of the Border is good for buying fireworks and fun to anticipate at night, but other than that, not for me. We ate there once. Too expensive and dirty!

Darlene


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We got off I-95 once and drove through the area. IMHO, it's a tourist trap/dive.

We drove down the road a short way from SOTB. We found a place to turn around and head back to I-95. The place was a parking lot for another dive...a "men's" club.

We couldn't get out of that entire area fast enough.

Dan


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have never stayed at SOTB, but I have stopped for fireworks and B-room break. It seems to be very dirty and nasty everytime I stop.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have stayed there serveral times on the way to and from Florida Its my end of day stop each way. We pay the 18.00 and sleep for the night. We don't hit the stores or shops I don't even unhook. As a place to sleep the sites are level they have lit site numbers for easy finding at night and they keep the gate locked. Outside of the campground its a dump. Stop,sleep,gas up and go. See ya Pedro.

John


----------



## Erik (Dec 24, 2006)

would not advise. I lived in Robeson County NC which is right on the NC/SC border. That area is one of the most violent areas in the country. Michael Jordan's dad was killed there on the side of the road not far from South of the border. Also I was a a club at south of the border once and saw a man stabbed in the eye there. I would advise either going a bit further or stopping earlier


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Erik said:


> would not advise. I lived in Robeson County NC which is right on the NC/SC border. That area is one of the most violent areas in the country. Michael Jordan's dad was killed there on the side of the road not far from South of the border. Also I was a a club at south of the border once and saw a man stabbed in the eye there. I would advise either going a bit further or stopping earlier


Well, that just about covers it. Scratch this place off the list of places to go. Yikes.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

It sounds like they have made it a real south of the border experience!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We always end up there for a pit stop. Never stayed......

It is quite an adventure.....We usually try to make it to the SC/GA border before our first stop.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We stayed there coming back from Disney last May, pull through sites and paved. Its only good for overnight gas and go. We paid $18.

Will


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> We always end up there for a pit stop. Never stayed......
> 
> It is quite an adventure.....We usually try to make it to the SC/GA border before our first stop.
> 
> ...


Same here.....neat place to stop and stretch your legs...

I try to make the SC/GA border too....I found a place at Point South SC....easy in and out....don't remember the name..it was a KOA I think.

Gary


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Gary

It is a KOA, we stoped there on the way down to Disney.

Will


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Erik said:


> would not advise. I lived in Robeson County NC which is right on the NC/SC border. That area is one of the most violent areas in the country. Michael Jordan's dad was killed there on the side of the road not far from South of the border. Also I was a a club at south of the border once and saw a man stabbed in the eye there. I would advise either going a bit further or stopping earlier


Wow, they never mention that on all those billboards. Won t stay there to save 10 bucks anymore


----------

